# New rules to improve overseas visitors’ contributions to (UK) NHS care



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-rules-to-improve-overseas-visitors-contributions-to-nhs-care


at first glance, I thought 'nothing new there then'

until I read on....



> UK state pensioners who live elsewhere in the EEA will now have the same rights to NHS care as people who live in England. This applies to all pensioners who receive a UK state retirement pension and registered for healthcare in Europe with an S1 form.


so it seems that UK pensioners living in the EEA_ will now be entitled to full NHS care _- presumably meaning that they can return to the UK for operations & so on

of course, lots have been doing this for years.... but at least it will now be legal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*New NHS RULES please be aware*

***** wrote to the Department of 
Health in UK regarding changes to the National Health Service (Charges 
to Overseas Visitors) Regulations. This is the 
reply he has received - 
"The NHS operates a residence-based 
healthcare system and is largely tax-funded. Provision of free NHS 
treatment is on the basis of being ‘ordinarily resident’ and is not 
dependent upon nationality, payment of UK taxes, national insurance 
contributions, being registered with a GP, having an NHS number or 
owning property in the UK.
As you correctly mention, changes are being 
made to the National Health Service (Charges to Overseas Visitors) 
Regulations which will come into force on the 6 April. From that 
point, if you are living outside the UK and are classed as an overseas 
visitor, you will need to ensure you are covered for healthcare through 
personal medical insurance for the duration of your visit, or you will 
be charged for NHS treatment at 150 per cent of the national tariff. 
This is for all treatment needs. Treatment in an A&E department and at 
GP surgeries remains free for all, regardless of a person’s status. 
However, it is worth pointing out that should a British citizen resume 
their residence in the UK, they would then be ordinarily resident again 
and therefore fully entitled to free NHS hospital treatment."
Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> ***** wrote to the Department of
> Health in UK regarding changes to the National Health Service (Charges
> to Overseas Visitors) Regulations. This is the
> reply he has received -
> ...


I've moved your post to the thread I started a few days ago, which has a link to the new regs


was the person who wrote asking specifically about the changes for pensioners with an S1, living in another EU country?

because the reply you quote doesn't seem to agree with the article from the govt website


----------

